# Angry Bird Fishing Charters Winter Special



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Offering 6 hour inshore/ nearshore trips for Kings, Spanish, Redfish, etc. for $400. Military, Fire, EMS, and LEO get a 10% discount.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Forgot to mention the we are capable of doing wahoo and lighttackle billfish trips also with the new boat!


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

How many people can you accommodate on the inshore/nearshore trip?


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

EODangler said:


> How many people can you accommodate on the inshore/nearshore trip?


I can do five or so, pm me your number and Ill give you a buzz!


----------

